# Hirsh saw table



## americamba (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Hirsh saw table users,

I have had one for twenty years. Used it a long time ago and just pulled it out to rip some boards. 

Problem is I can't get my saw to stay on so as to be controlled by the power box on the table. I plug the Makita circular saw into the box and the box into the source of powr. The box and switch are OK because when I have the juice routed through the box , and switch on the box, I can power the saw bu its switch. But it doesn't stay on to be able to use it without contortions. Does that make sense? 

Any ideas? Thanks, Frank


----------



## xelntchance (Jan 2, 2008)

Change the broken switch? :huh:


----------



## americamba (Oct 14, 2010)

I dreamt of the solution.Then when I tried to apply it, I found that it was already provided for in the table. You tie open the switch on the saw or router so it always engaged. The you use the on and off switch of the table. (The saw is plugged into the switch and the switch goes into the wall)

thanks for thinking of it.

PS how do I mark "solved" in this forum?


----------

